# What breed are they?



## Theykeepmebusy (Jun 18, 2011)

I went and picked them up yesterday for my daughters. I figure they are mixed because the one baby came out solid. Just wondering.


----------



## hoodat (Jun 18, 2011)

Those look almost identical to the kits I am raising from my last kindling, right down to the one self (mine is black) Good luck figuring out the line. I never could.


----------



## terri9630 (Jun 18, 2011)

I had a couple of rex crosses that looked like that.


----------



## Alicia G (Jun 18, 2011)

Rex/hotot perhaps?


----------



## Theykeepmebusy (Jun 18, 2011)

I was thinking the hottot was there, just couldn't pin the other half. They are super friendly, perfect for my girls, I am doing the NZ's and my bucks are really cool but my does are not so nice. These I bought for  the girls are just so nice and kind, they love my girls attention, even the doe, my girls can pet her with the babies in there.       these rabbits.


----------



## Connorrm (Jun 19, 2011)

Nah, not hotot. Hotot has the dudu and enen genes at play. You'd never get a solid baby from a hotot cross. You'd end up with really funky looking dutch marking/broken rabbits.


Broken coloration is co-dominant. Meaning if the rabbit carries broken it will show broken. This also means that if a rabbit is carrying 1 broken gene and bred to a rabbit carrying 1 broken gene they can have solid colored offspring.

What you have there are rabbits, that are mixed with who knows what. Once you mix a rabbit, send it out for a pet and it gets mixed again, it's pretty much impossible to tell where it came from unless it's showing some recessive genes like rex fur, wool, or satin sheen.


----------



## Connorrm (Jun 19, 2011)

Also, both your rabbits are carrying Tan pattern and agouti pattern. The one on the end the solid, looks like a chestnut.


----------



## Theykeepmebusy (Jun 19, 2011)

Well there went telling the girls a partial of what they had. Oh well   , they are perfect pets. Great tempermants. Thanks everyone.


----------



## hoodat (Jun 20, 2011)

I just call mine mixed and let it go at that. As you said they are very tame and easily socialized and also have good meat conformation, if it comes to that. My doe is a broken ginger NZ and the buck is rex and who knows what else?


----------

